# Bill of Sale / Mailing payments



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you really want to cover your butt, you need to talk to a lawyer, especially because this transaction is across state lines. You should be able to find a local lawyer that would give you free advice for something like this.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

jagen said:


> Or can I put a memo on there that says something to the effect of "cashing this check confirms the horse is sold bla bla to (me) from (them"? (is that legal?)
> 
> (side note: is a bill of sale coming from the owner legal or nonbinding if the owner is a minor or does it need to be under the parents' name?)


Placing a memo on a Check is worthless in most cases

A minor, generally cannot enter into a contract

I would seek a Lawyers advice

.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Do not send the money or the contract. Meet with them in front of a notary and have it handled that way.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

tell them to mail YOU a bill of sale signed by parent, then you mail the money.


----------



## jagen (Oct 24, 2012)

thank you all for the replies. I really appreciate it. I am going to get in touch with legal folks before sending anything.


----------

